# Is it weird to cut your pizza with scissors?



## moozxy (Sep 30, 2008)

So when my pizza was done I took it out the oven then started cutting it into slices using scissors, and they laughed at me!
Is it _really _that strange?

*Posts merged*

nooo my poll broke

could a mod add yes/no into it plz


----------



## Rowan (Sep 30, 2008)

no its fine
people looked at me strange when i cut paper with a pizza slicer 
but now who's laughing, ME THATS WHO


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, it's weird.


----------



## Jax (Sep 30, 2008)

I cut my pizza with scissors.

Kitchen scissors, that is.


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Sep 30, 2008)

it's kinda weird, but I guess it is fine


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 2, 2008)

Make sure to use sewing shears or cuticle scissors next time.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

Not all of us keep a pizza cutter in the cupboard.  

Though I've also been known to hack at it with whatever sharp tools of destruction are nearby.  =P


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay, how about a rusty box cutter?


----------



## da_head (Oct 2, 2008)

i've done it sumtimes. (when the pizza cutter was dirty and i was too lazy to wash it lol)


----------



## Costello (Oct 2, 2008)

not weird at all ! 
It's much easier. It can get awkward if you use a knife and tear the whole pizza apart with all the toppings


----------



## xJonny (Oct 2, 2008)

A pizza cutter or knife.

Use it to cut yourself. Just kidding, but seriously, why didn't you use a knife?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, yes it is.

I cut my pizza with a good old pizza cutter, only in 4 pieces though.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 2, 2008)

I just use a really good pizza cutter wheel thing. Scissors just seem unnecessary/*weird*.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 2, 2008)

It *is* weird.
It works better then a regular knife, though...Like Costello said, you tear apart away all the cheese and toppings like that.

Just get yourself one of these things:


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 2, 2008)

Stallone does it.. so it's ok!


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Honestly, that is kinda weird. I'd just use a knife.


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 2, 2008)

I use a pizza cutter, but I've actually seen quite a few restaurants use scissors to slice up their pies. I think a lot of NY pizza vendors do this as well.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 2, 2008)

I've never had pizza outside my home where it wasn't cut up into slices beforehand and at home I always used the scissors and never thought it was weird.

They were like WTF LOL! And I was like :'(

IT WAS TERRIBLE


----------



## phoood (Oct 2, 2008)

WELCOME TO REAL LIFE MOOZXY


----------



## moozxy (Oct 2, 2008)

I WANT MY MUMMY SO SHE CAN CUT MY PIZZA FOR ME


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, it is weird.​


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 3, 2008)

Scissors? What?


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 3, 2008)

Not weird at all. We used to do it at my house before we actually got a pizza cutter.


----------



## Banger (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it is. I do not recall ever not having a pizza cutter. Currenly I own 2.


----------



## science (Oct 3, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I've never had pizza outside my home where it wasn't cut up into slices beforehand and at home I always used the scissors and never thought it was weird.
> 
> They were like WTF LOL! And I was like :'(
> 
> ...



Aww moozxy I was going to come in this thread and make so much fun of you but then I read these and they made me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poor, poor moozxy :'(


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 3, 2008)

food grade scissors are fine
I have a pair and cut pizza with it and as well as use a regular pizza slicer 
usually used to trim fat off of steaks, pork chops, chicken, ect...


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2008)

*moozxy*
;-;

*Orc*
omg ur such a weirdo


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 3, 2008)

WEIRD


----------



## Raika (Oct 4, 2008)

i use my hands to tear off a slice of pizza


----------



## omarroms (Oct 4, 2008)

no it's not weird I've done it a few times but that's because I didn't have anything to cut my pizza with so I had to use scissors which cuts the pizza with ease especially the pizzas with the hard crust. But I have a pizza cutter now so I haven't use a scissor for cutting my pizza.


----------



## javad (Oct 8, 2008)

depends with what type


----------



## amptor (Oct 8, 2008)

COME ON

didn't you guys ever see this??






sheesh.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 8, 2008)

When I'm home, I cut my pizza with scissors, otherwise I just use the knife.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

ohcrap I'm having pizza for dinner again
I hope there's no one in the kitchen when I'm cutting it


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

we got that roller thingie you actually cut a pizza with but my mum used to make pizza's square so she used to cut them with scissors.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

Quick! Send it to me!
You have 15minutes before my pizza is done!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

strangely enough 40% think its not strange...


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, It is werid. If people say it isn't they lie.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

Well Italians cut their pizza with scissors.
Raulpica said so.


----------



## 2short (Oct 9, 2008)

it's so much easier...


----------



## bombchu (Oct 9, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> COME ON
> 
> didn't you guys ever see this??
> 
> ...


It is weird... unless you have one of those. Special food-scissors. Otherwise, th' other stuff you've been cutting is ALL up in your pizza... but generally I just like to use stuff that's actually made for food. Do you wash the scissors like any other utensil? lol Stick it in the dishwasher or something?


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm italian too, and when I'm home, I cut pizzas with kitchen scissors xD

ITALIAN SEAL OF APPROVAL, you can now do it too!


----------



## Flameburst (Oct 17, 2008)

No, its weird, my typical scissors aren't the kitchen type, i dont even think i have a kitchen scissor, prolly lying around somewhere though.


----------



## War (Oct 18, 2008)

Not only is that disgusting, its unsanitary.


----------



## saxamo (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes it's wierd as hell


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 18, 2008)

this is the most retarded thing I've ever heard.

YES IT IS WEIRD.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> its unsanitary.


how so?


----------



## Frog (Oct 18, 2008)

wow, I've never heard of people cutting pizza with scissors until today...


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 18, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> wow, I've never heard of people cutting pizza with scissors until today...


Me neither.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 18, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgive war, he thinks that people don't wash their utensils after using them

scissors are hard to cut with, especially if the pizza is hot


----------



## War (Oct 18, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can wash your scissors as many times as you want, but they're still dirty. They've been INSIDE THINGS.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf lol
Knifes and forks have been INSIDE THINGS..


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 18, 2008)

You people are evil.

Only cut pizza with pizza devices.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 18, 2008)

Now that i think about it using KITCHEN scissors would be really easy. I usually use knives which leave it in a mess by the time im finished.


----------



## granville (Oct 18, 2008)

There's NOTHING wrong with cutting pizza with scissors, but yes it's a bit weird. I can't imagine it would be the most convenient way of doing it. I wouldn't do it. But whatever suits you!


----------



## jabjab (Oct 18, 2008)

fold pizza and enjoy
no need to cut, it only promotes sharing anyway

edit: yeah WEIRD.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Oct 18, 2008)

The only person I know who cuts pizza with scissors is my grandma. lol


----------



## berlinka (Oct 18, 2008)

Personally I think it's insane to cut the thing with scissors.....I just stuff the sucker in my face...no cutting required...


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 19, 2008)

It's just like sandwiches, some people just like to cut theirs into triangles or rectangles. This is unusual but not weird in my eyes. If people eat pizza with knives and forks why not cut it with scissors


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Not that weird really, if your scissors are clean/for food only then it should'nt be a problem.

Next time, bite through the pizza instead of cutting it and they'll be encouraging the scissor use next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 27, 2008)

we have a round cutting board with 4 diagonal grooves, so the pizza slicer will cut nicely, works a treat.


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 2, 2008)

Definately abnormal =)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 2, 2008)

As long as it gets the job done, no.


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 3, 2008)

itt: culture shock.

it's not common in my part of the world to use scissors (utility-drawer) to prepare your food because of sanitary reasons and whatnot. however, while I was living on campus one of my roommates (a vietnamese guy) would keep putting his scissors in the sink with the rest of the dishes. i kept thinking "wtf" every time i saw it, whereas to him it was exactly the same as any other kitchen tool.

needless to say, i stopped trimming my pubes with his food-scissors.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 3, 2008)

El Blacksheep said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> needless to say, i stopped trimming my pubes with his food-scissors.



yummy ^^


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

El Blacksheep said:
			
		

> itt: culture shock.
> 
> it's not common in my part of the world to use scissors (utility-drawer) to prepare your food because of sanitary reasons and whatnot. however, while I was living on campus one of my roommates (a vietnamese guy) would keep putting his scissors in the sink with the rest of the dishes. i kept thinking "wtf" every time i saw it, whereas to him it was exactly the same as any other kitchen tool.
> 
> needless to say, i stopped trimming my pubes with his food-scissors.


There are scissors for kitchen use. There are some that also has those teeth-like clippers for lobster claws.





these ones.


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 4, 2008)

Those pizza cutters do a horrible job at times.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

It is weird 
I use a machine called a K-N-I-F-E


----------



## GiRPwN (Nov 11, 2008)

WTH?! Aren't your scissors dirty? Like I cut stuff with my scissors, but I alwyas end up cooking it again...


----------

